# Gutt busters?



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

Anyone have any good exercises, diet tips, or supplements for reducing belly fat? (besides eat less, exercise more) :stu 

Star :b


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

I don't think spot reducing is possible, from what I've read so far anyways.


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

Inane said:


> I don't think spot reducing is possible, from what I've read so far anyways.


Say, thank you for responding, Inane. I'll bet you are right on about the spot reducing.

Star :thanks :sas


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

Thank you, Gumaro, I will try it. 

I know you have to eat to lose weight, otherwise your body kicks into starvation mode and your metabolism slows down to a snail's pace.

I like the idea of tricking your metabolism with varying amounts of calories and different types of carbohydrate foods.

Hmmmmmmmmmm...cardio 4-6 times per week? I'll get my journal out again to keep track. 

Do you also wieght train?

Star


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

I think you should do cardio every day! And do strength training 3-4 times a week because the human body is meant to be in motion, but vary the times and take a day to do less and rest.


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

> yes i weight train too. weight train, 20mins cardio, weight trian, 20mins cardio, weight trian, 20mins cardio then go home


Good Lord, you must have stamina! :shock

This is about what I can do right now (remember, I weigh 216.5 pounds--I am obese :tiptoe ):

20 minutes cardio; 15 minutes weight lifting (3 times a week).

I am going, however, to try and add more cardio.

Thanks for the input.

Star :thanks :sas


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

wishful_thinking said:


> I think you should do cardio every day! And do strength training 3-4 times a week because the human body is meant to be in motion, but vary the times and take a day to do less and rest.


I am going to try doing the cardio every day (except maybe one day a week) like you suggest. :thanks :banana

I am _sooo_ tired of my thick middle. It's the worst place for fat to be, I know! :mum :shock

Thanks for writing Wishful Thinking! :banana

star


----------



## ABetterTomorrow (May 17, 2005)

Gumaro said:


> yes i weight train too. weight train, 20mins cardio, weight trian, 20mins cardio, weight trian, 20mins cardio then go home
> 
> and what i meant about hte carbs is manipulate your caloric intake by adding and substracting carbs. say 3k cals you would eat 300-400g of carbs. 1500cals eat 100g carbs. keep your protein and fats around the same number. but yes, its always good to vary the foods you eat


Doing cardio in the middle of your weight training is actually hindering your muscle growth. I would suggest splitting your weight training and cardio by atleast 6 hours. Its all about anabolism, and cardio is not anabolic.


----------



## ABetterTomorrow (May 17, 2005)

Well if it works for you then no reason to change anything, but like you said you want to keep as much lean body mass as possible. I am sure that mixing cardio with weight training in that manner is not absolutely optimal.


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

> im on my seventh week. went from 200lbs to 180lbs.


Congratulations! Keep up the fabulous work! :yay

That's what I want to do--lose the fat. Tomorrow I'm going to do 20 minutes cardio (to the high point) and 15-20 minutes weight lifting--including sit-ups and push-ups (whatever I can do).

I've cut out refined sugar, salty crap snacks (SuperSize Me--helped me go Cold Turkey on those things! :lol :b )

I drinking lots of H20.

I starting to feel better.

Star


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

*Cardio!*

I am now doing at least 20 minutes of cardio every day. It feels really good and I am feeling calmer and more outgoing every day. :banana

I am using a journal to keep track of my exercise, supplements, calories, and carbohydrates. :help

I am saying _Easy Does It, But Do It_! :b

My DH is giving me the _kick in the butt _that I need to get out of bed in the morning. Hopefully, before school starts and we go back to work, I'll be giving _him_ a kick or two in the hiney as well! :lol

We've also made a pact that when I get angry and want to binge, we'll take a short walk--just to get me out of the house--even though we disposed of our junky foods, I can still binge on healthy foods. I realize that binging on healthy foods is better than binging on junky foods, but we both agree that an alternative to binging just might work. We'll try it out tonight when/if I start feeling angry and want my snacks!

Star


----------



## grumblina (Jul 6, 2005)

As far as I know "Reverse Crunches" knock it out the fastest but you'd want to combine with "Cat/Dog" stretches to avoid bulking your abs up.

opcorn


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

> ohh teddy says hi he has had bad gas for the last couple of days..its kinda a funny he is pretty loud


 :haha

My Ebony is a good gas-passer, too, like Teddy! I always blame it on George, though, and visa versa! :rofl

Give Teddy a hug and belly-rub for me. :hug Ebony and Noel say hello to you, too! :yes

Nope, if George gave me too hard a kick in the butt--he'd regret it real fast! :lol

Star


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

grumblina said:


> As far as I know "Reverse Crunches" knock it out the fastest but you'd want to combine with "Cat/Dog" stretches to avoid bulking your abs up.
> 
> *How do you do reverse crunches? True, I definitely don't want to bulk up my abs.
> 
> ...


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

Does anyone think there's anything to eating dairy 3 times a day helping with losing belly fat? :sus 

star :con


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

I say, _good boy_, Teddy, _keep 'em coming_! :lol :rofl :haha

We need a gass-pasing emoticon for this thread.

Star :b


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

mrfrantic said:


> its really pretty funny star he sounds like a twist off pepsi bottle....i think you know!! :lol then he pops his head up(laying on his side)looks around then plops back down :lol


MrFrantic,

When Teddy pops his head up and looks around--he wants you to evaluate his fart! Like is it an SBD (well obviously not--if he sounds like a Pepsi twist off top), or a long and loud, or a wet and wild, or a "get me a gas mask-type", or a toxic-waste gas permeation. :lol

Anyone have any other cool descriptions of gas passing? (For future evaluations...) :b

Sorry if I was too offensive here, but I work with kids and gas _and boogers_ are always topics of extreme interest and fascination. plus, they are things we all have to deal with and learn how not to be embarrassed because of them.

Star


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

Wow, for a minute, I thought this was a private conversation!!!!;-))))

What grade do you teach Star?


----------



## appleNJ (Nov 27, 2003)

Gumaro said:


> zig zag your calories. say youre eating 2k calories every day. just go up and down on that number. 1500,2500,2000,3000- just becareful with the higher numbers. and its always better to malipulate your calories with carbs. for example, on a day youre eating 3k cals, add in yams, brown rice and whole wheat bread. on 1500k days just eat oatmeal. this will give your metabolism a boost.


I'm not so sure it's a good idea to juggle calories from day to day. I think that would make her gain even more weight because the body is getting such an unsteady diet it might try and cope by storing weight on the days she eats more to make up for the days she eats less. Its like stone age peeps that stored lots of fat because there was no telling what days they will score a caribou meal and what days they would be eating grass and barley. 

I *have* read, though, that making a calorie program that changes every 1 or 2 weeks, sticking to that daily calorie count for the entire week or two (I'll have to check again what the # of weeks was) will cause some changes in metabolism to occur because the body gets used to this steady intake of calories - and then is thrown off kilter by a change the following week. Somehow it works out to help the body establish a better fat-burning metabolism. I don't really remember all the specifics of how it works, but the concept is described in the book 'The Body Sculpting Bible for Men'.

dan

* on edit - I checked, and the book says the caloric cycling is every *two* weeks, not one. sorry =)


----------



## appleNJ (Nov 27, 2003)

leilanistar said:


> Does anyone think there's anything to eating dairy 3 times a day helping with losing belly fat? :sus
> 
> star :con


Just an FYI - if you're majorly stressed, that could be another unfortunate possibile source of stomach weight gain. (ahh, how nice it would be to not have stress!)

I posted about this here:
http://www.anxietyforum.net/forum/about94.html


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

appleNJ said:


> leilanistar said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone think there's anything to eating dairy 3 times a day helping with losing belly fat? :sus
> ...


----------



## QuietOne (Aug 1, 2005)

Pilates is great for toning the stomach, as is bellydance


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

> no carbs on your last meal and take casein (slow digesting) protein before bedtime so while you're sleeping, your body's still getting it's nutrition slowly thus combatting muscle catabolism!


Say, thanks! :thanks :banana

What would be some casein protein foods?

Star :stu


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

Gumaro said:


> > carbs cycling in the manner i described worked for me. went from 36 pants to 32 in less than 2 months. i stopped listening to what the books and mags say a few years ago and found out *listening to what my body tells me works alot better*
> >
> > :agree
> >
> > ...


Cottage cheese and peanut butter sounds good to me! I could do that! :banana

:thanks

Star


----------



## appleNJ (Nov 27, 2003)

Gumaro said:


> carbs cycling in the manner i described worked for me. went from 36 pants to 32 in less than 2 months. i stopped listening to what the books and mags say a few years ago and found out listening to what my body tells me works alot better


No doubt, what works for your body is best for you. But in my opinion the everyday caloric cycling would probably not work for most.

Like I said, people long ago were usually more plump, and its been written that it was due in large part because of that inconsistency in diet - one day scoring a grand meal, the next eating peanuts, causing the body to make more reserves of fat. Of course, everyone's body is different. I just wouldn't recommend that type of chaotic diet myself.


----------



## appleNJ (Nov 27, 2003)

Gumaro said:


> what you are describing by the 'stone age' ancestors though is different. the calories that they ate varied more than 300g a day. that and they went days from eating little to eating alot. yes your body will hoard fat by eating this way.


Your original recommendation was "zig zag your calories. say youre eating 2k calories every day. just go up and down on that number. 1500,2500,2000,3000". That's a fairly noticable caloric adjustment. I wouldn't have said anything if you were saying stay within a few hundred calories of her required caloric intake, but you are ranging from 1500 to 3000 calories, changing by 500 a day. That will most definitely have an impact, and a negative one I'm betting.



Gumaro said:


> a question about the diet that you read about. it sounds similar to the anabolic diet in which you eat above your calorie maintenance for two weeks and below your calorie maintenance for the following two weeks. in theory, that diet sounds good. in theory. once applied though...well i have yet to 'see' anyone actually say they had good results with this diet.


I don't have the book with me now, I'll check when I get back home - but I don't believe they dipped much below the caloric intake requirements, especially since you will need those calories in order to adequately fuel your body's cells and especially when you're burning extra calories doing exercise routines. But I will check to make sure.



Gumaro said:


> also, bodybuilders have been using the carb manipulation technique for years. sure, you can argue that the drugs they used helped them to lose the bodyfat. but alot of these drugs werent around in the 70s and bodybuilders managed to get very lean using this technique


You mean the 'zig-zag' calorie technique you described, or just carb changes? I've never seen a 'zig-zag' of calories recommended in anything I've ever read. Changing the _way_ you get calories, though, is a different story, and as long as you get a decent amount of protein and fat, I wouldn't argue much with carb changes.

cheers,
dan


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

A. Do you think I will lose weight if I just stay on a 1500 calorie diet? I seem to be craving more and more carbos and have difficulty sticking to it. :stu 

B. Or do the low carb thing for 2 weeks which is 20 grams of carbos inititally (induction) and then keep adding 5 grams per week until I stop losing. That would be carb limit until I reach my goal weight.


I have 40 pounds to lose and then go on some type of maintenance plan; this will (hopefully) with exercise, of course, get my percentage of body fat to a healthy level.

What say you? I need ideas and opinions from people who have lost weight and kept it off.

Star :con


----------



## grumblina (Jul 6, 2005)

leilanistar said:


> grumblina said:
> 
> 
> > As far as I know "Reverse Crunches" knock it out the fastest but you'd want to combine with "Cat/Dog" stretches to avoid bulking your abs up.
> ...


With your toes under the couch, you sit with your knees bent up by your chest, with your hands on your stomach you lean back until you feel tension in your abs, hold for a count of 20 or less if your abs start quivering, and return to upright. You can do these say 10-20 times the first couple days you do them and work up from there. When you first do them you may think you aren't working hard enough but trust me if you over do it you Will be hurtin'. You don't need to get crazy with this excercise as you are executing a precise movement at the target area.

Good Luck! opcorn


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

grumblina said:


> leilanistar said:
> 
> 
> > grumblina said:
> ...


Cool, thanks, Grumblina! :thanks :sas :banana I'll try 'em! Star :b


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

c0 said:


> You have to lower your whole body fat % to get rid of your gut, which will be one of the last things to go... The whole discussion about ab exercises is basically irrelevant to the topic.
> 
> Leilanistar, you answered your own question with your 1st post... Exercise more and eat right is the key, nothing else will work nearly as good... If you eat less, you will lose lbm, if you don't exercise, it'll be really hard. They go hand in hand, proper diet & exercise is the key.


I know c0--I guess I'm still looking for that _magic pill _(that doesn't exist)! :mum

I can do it; I can say "No!" to unhealthy foods. I love to exercise (when I get there), so that is always a plus.

I need to be consistent--that's all.

I am sick and tired of carrying around this extra 40 pounds! It just sucks!

Star :sas :thanks


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

> Well, we can always see if it really is extra 40 lbs... When (if) you get a caliper and take your body fat measurements, let us know and we'll take it from there


Hello c0,

Yes, I had the trainer use the calipers and measure my percentage of body fat. She said I was at 39.1% and had 80 pounds of fat. She wants me to lose 1/2 that, which would be 40 pounds. She told me with doing 45 minutes of cardio 6 times a week, I should be able to lose that 40 pounds and get my body fat down to 20%.

She's going to measure me again in 6 weeks to see if I am making progress.

Right now I am able to maintain my THR for 45 minutes easily. I am wondering if I need to do an hour of cardio or would that be working against me? I know you can lift too long and too often and of course, too much.

Star


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

Dear c0,

Thank you for the info and breakdown. You are very knowledgable about body fat composition, calipers, etc.

I know it is going to take hard work and dedication, but I still want that magic pill.

Why can't I just starve off the weight (40 pounds) and then build back up muscle tissue?

Star :stu


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

leilanistar said:


> Dear c0,
> 
> Thank you for the info and breakdown. You are very knowledgable about body fat composition, calipers, etc.
> 
> ...


I believe starving actually makes the body stores up more fat, slows down the metabolism, and burns off muscle at the same time. So never starve yourself.


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

...no, you didn't c0; every now and again I just need to hear (read) the truth about losing fat and retaining and building muscle. 

I want the fat off and want some type of permanent solution, not just a quick fix.

You are right on when you say listen to your own body--that we are all different and require different things.

I lost 35 pounds 2 years ago and have kept it off; now I have 40 more to lose and I will do that, also. It took me two years to lose that 35 pounds, so I know 40 more pounds (mostly of fat, I hope) will happen, too.

I love to exercise, so that helps; the food part is what is the most difficult for me.

I will never give up getting rid of this gutt! Never! 

Star :thanks


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

My husband caught me doing Atkin's (and Hema, don't take that the wrong way! :evil  ; thank God he confronted me--I was feeling _soooooooooooo_ deprived and sad. :mum :cry

My body doesn't like it when all I eat is protein. (with few carbos)

Counting calories sucks, but at least I get more (1400 to be precise) of them than carbohydrates (only 20). :um

If I didn't have this gutt, I could wear 3 new skirts and 6 pairs of new pants! :mum :mum :mum :mum :mum :mum :mum :mum

Me legs are fine, my arms are pretty good, and my breasts--I like them big--I never had large breasts until I gained weight. I do have to prop them up, though.

This gutt has got to go!!!!!!!!!!!!! :tiptoe (That's my profile! :lol ) I am tired of being an apple; I want to be a pear again.

Star :sas :thanks


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

> After all, outside appearence is only, again, one side of the coin. What's going on internally is also equally, if not, more important...


That's for _dang sure_, c0!

I want to also celebrate the internal benefits like: a resting heart rate of 55, and blood pressure of 118/60. :yay

I know outward apprearances can be deceiving--several of my coworkers have had the gastric bypass surgery and they are _skeletally thin _now (they got that way very quickly), but I'm not sure how healthy they are. It takes more than losing weight to be healthy. It is hard work. I know sometimes gastric bypass is the only way, but I am not 100+ pounds overweight.

I just did 3.3 miles on the elliptical trainer and burned off 550 calories. I feel good about that.

I will do better on the calories and what I eat today. 

I will begin teaching again in 2 weeks, so I am glad my stamina will be up. I will be standing and walking around for 8+ hours straight--I'll be ready! :banana

I just need to find some comfortable shoes now. (for work and for working out--anyone know anything about New Balance sneakers and shoes?) :stu

Star :sas :thanks


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

> one more thing that it can be: the atkins is ok for the sedentary person but the active person needs to eat carbs eventually. *this type of diet is called cyclical ketogenic diet* in which you work out 4-5 days a week. on the last day, you start eating carbs around 300-400g on the day 1 (simple carbs the first half of the day) and 200-300g grams on day 2 (complex carbs only) before you go back to a ketogenic diet (atkins). the carb load weekend will allow you to have more energy for the coming week.


Tell me more about the Cyclical Ketogenic Diet. Could you go into more detail about the food plans?

Star :con


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

I really like the sounds of that diet plan! Now if I can just get it straight in my mind--I'll peruse it some more and then give it a try.

BTW my legs and butt are getting bigger _not smaller _running 3.5 miles a day!

This is scary! :stu

Star :um


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

Leilanistar, I think that pre-set diet plans are usually bound to fail. Everyone's body is different. Person A can go with almost no carbs and be fine, while Person B needs at least some. If you are grumpy on low-carb diets, then they are probably not for you! Lift weights, eat a low-calorie diet, and be patient. I think that's pretty much all that can be done.

My best diet plan so far has been... abject poverty. I don't buy junk food because I can't afford it anymore! :lol "Would you like a delicious ice cube?"

Every female friend of mine says that when you lose weight, the boobs are the first to shrink. Damn.


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

> My best diet plan so far has been... abject poverty. I don't buy junk food because I can't afford it anymore! "Would you like a delicious ice cube?"


Say, that is what is happening to me right now!

* no $= no junk food*

Star :rofl


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

> Would you like a delicious ice cube?"


Hey Caedmon,

I'm snacking on delicious ice cubes in the evening! I get the crunch without the calories, fat, or carbos! :lol

Star :b


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

Now that sounds good!  Wonder if I can get my husband to go to Fred Meyer with me to get some SF Jello! :b 

Star :yes


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

Two days of gorging myself with garbage at an education conference has really set me back! What can I do!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Star :stu :nw


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

Gumaro said:


> get back on your diet and dont punish yourself for getting off


Okay, Gumaro, I will get back on my diet and try to be kind to myself.

Star :thanks


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

Caught doing Atkins;-)) I always wanted to be caught doing the Italian looking workout dude, he has those two women beside him.....

About.........8 years ago, I went from 200 pound to a size 0, yes you read right (got carried away, husband said I would be lucky to see a 14 again, something just snapped in me)..............Prior to this, I was the size 5 person.......Depression always does me in.......
I ate....Low fat food, 1500 calories a day..(Remember Susan Powter).....I was so diligent (when you stay pissed, what you can accomplish!) did step aerobic, two programs some days (If I over ate)........Walked.........I over did it, I did.....But, it got me where I thought I would never be. I measured everything........
When the "diet" was done....I ate EVERYTHING I wanted, I did gain a few pounds, like, ten, but, I was a size zero....Give me a break, when I ate, I was really hungary.......I think, that's the reason I didn't gain the house back......(UNtil I got depressed;-D).

It's getting there.......I'm starting to get angry again, but for me, anger is what keeps be focused, that will make sense to some.......

When we use food as a tool......It's a never ending battle, what we have to do.....Is reprogram ourselves, where we eat to live, not live to eat.......Something in food makes us feel better, then worse, then........I think, this too is habit we got into?;-))))


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

It's never too late to get back on the bandwagon. 

For parent-teacher conferences on Thursday they had bakery-fresh donuts for all the teachers and staff. And oreos. And cold, delicious milk. *whimper* :troll Did you know that you can dip three oreos in milk at the same time, in a stack, and it's only three times as wonderful?

:fall


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

> Caught doing Atkins;-)) I always wanted to be caught doing the Italian looking workout dude, he has those two women beside him.....


 :lol :rofl :haha

I know exactly who you mean! :love :evil

Yep, Hema, anger is one heckuva driving force for me as well. I do understand that.

A size "0"?! My Lord, Hema! :shock

The smallest I've ever been was a size "7" and I still weighed 117 pounds! These days I would settle for 175--that's what the trainer at the gym thinks--and I agree with her. I look good at that weight--no one ever thinks I weigh that much--of course that's with exercise. I've been an exerciser since 1972--when jogging became popular and leg lifts were all the rage! :lol :lol :lol

Star :b


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

Caedmon said:


> It's never too late to get back on the bandwagon.
> 
> *Yes, you are right, of course. An old boyfriend of mine used to say..."It's never too late until you're dead." But, you never know, that remains to be seen, heard, and felt! *
> 
> ...


*Did you already have a pt conference? Gosh!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Star :con


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

Peanut butter is pretty good. My favorite is double-stuff.

Yeah it's a year-round school that started 26th of July, so it's only for two tracks. Still seems too early to me!


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

What do you mean by two tracks?

Do you like year-round school?

Star :stu


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

Keep in mind, this is the same guy that doesn't have a hubby so he has nothing to talk about at school, (He didn't catch that;-)) in a previous post;-DDDD) 

I was wondering this as well.......Year round school is catching on in many areas.


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

hema said:


> Keep in mind, this is the same guy that doesn't have a hubby so he has nothing to talk about at school, (He didn't catch that;-)) in a previous post;-DDDD)
> 
> *well, I'm confused...of course, that is nothing new.*
> 
> I was wondering this as well.......Year round school is catching on in many areas.


There is one near Boise that is year round. I am curious about it, but where I teach, they haven't been talking about considering it; who knows, though, perhaps in the future?

Star :stu


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

I have a friend in NC, her daughter won the "Lottery" for year round schooling.........I have mixed feelings on it, Lindsey is doing great, same off time as the other kids, this is a plus, I would be interested in reading more studies;-)


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

Yes; me, too. :agree


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

They split the kids up into four "tracks" or groups, ABC and D tracks, and then each track is staggered and comes at different times so that only three tracks are ever in school at a time. WV Elementary has 1200 students so honestly the reason for the year-round schedule is logistics! There is simply no other way to accomodate that many kids in a school at a time. 

Since I'm teaching speech along with the SLP there I don't like it that much. The kids are constantly going on and off track, and it takes twice as long to get hearing screenings and teacher referrals done. Plus scheduling in kids is chaos (like it isn't anyway!) They're building a new elem school that should be ready next year and will cut the student population in half, so then they'll be able to go back to traditional schooling. 

I think if you're in special services or are a prinicpal or other support staff, you tend not to like it - it simply stretches out the school year for us! I think some of the teachers like it because of the frequent breaks.


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

OK, so, if I'm understanding correctly, it's not "year round" for all the kids, just different kids go at different times, hence, year round? That would be.....IN a word......confusing!;-)


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

hema said:


> Keep in mind, this is the same guy that doesn't have a hubby so he has nothing to talk about at school, (He didn't catch that;-)) in a previous post;-DDDD)


 :kma


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

Yeah, well everyone gets the same 8 weeks of summer off. Otherwise there is always "school", but different kids go at different times.

It is very confusing! :fall


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

:hug So grateful for the people I don't offend;-)))

Rotating semesters......When one is starting their second, as someone is leaving their fourth, someone is just starting their first.....OH yeah.......What a wonderful idea;-)


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

Do you like it Caedmon?

Maybe some day I'll teach year-round, too.

Star


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

Dang....I'm up to 3.6 miles on the elliptical and am lifting weights every other day--50+ minutes and it is starting to show! 

I am doing a shake for breakfast, a light lunch, and a a protein, and carbo for dinner. I am allowing myself one snack per day.

It seems to be working.

Star


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

...in other words, the ole gutt is getting busted! hee hee


Star


----------

